# Clevo P170EM AMD 7970M



## Jamie Legends (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi,

I have a Clevo P170EM with an AMD 7970M.

Last year I tried to change the vBIOS of my 7970M, a friend of my tried to change it because he wanted to ''overlock'' the card. He said no worries I said okay do it, then later on he returned my laptop and bricked both my card and the normal BIOS. I had to repair the laptop trough a repair company in the city. They only could repair the BIOS by doing another BIOS on it. They said to try everything with the card but my laptop wouldn't accept it.

The problem:

After the Windows 10 installation I installed all the drivers from the manufacters site (http://www.eurocom.com/ec/drivers(226)ec). Including the SSD driver, then I FIRST installed and fully updated the Intel HD Graphics. After that I installed the AMD videocard drivers (crimsons edition), the weird part is, AMD autodetect sees my card and so does Windows. Then the driver ask me to restart my laptop, after restarting the Windows logo appears then the screen goes black with a blinking cursor left upper screen.

I believe it has someting to do with the vBIOS of the card and I also believe that the card is not bricked but just wrong BIOS.


I asked the manufacter and they say that the card may be bricked, when I ask for the BIOS they would not provide it for free (bastards). I asked for both the motherboard and AMD card BIOS, they said I have to pay for it.

Question:

Can someone provide information and files for the right vBIOS? I mean the vBIOS that is standard.

Greetz,

Jamie

P.s I have some pictures and screenshot of Windows and the BIOS detecting the graphic card, the weird thing is both OS and BIOS detect the card but when I install the drivers it goes black

P.s.s I already tried everything AMD support provided so I have no use for comments like ''Try unistall with DDU'' or try with second monitor etc.


As you can see I've disabled the card because when I enable, Windows freezes and screen goes black.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 20, 2016)

As far as I know, the BIOS and vBIOS in a laptop is just one BIOS...
Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 20, 2016)

TPU has a huge database of video BIOSes archived. This one should do ya.

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/128794/clevo-hd7970m-2048-120605

Also, get some new friends... sheesh...


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 20, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> As far as I know, the BIOS and vBIOS in a laptop is just one BIOS...
> Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.



Well the repairer said that he fixed the BIOS but couldn't find the proper vBIOS for my card. In other words he said that I have to do it myself


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 20, 2016)

Jamie Legends said:


> Well the repairer said that he fixed the BIOS but couldn't find the proper vBIOS for my card. In other words he said that I have to do it myself



In that case you may be able to fix it with the right vBIOS from the TPU GPU database as @Papahyooie mentioned.

GL.


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 20, 2016)

Papahyooie said:


> TPU has a huge database of video BIOSes archived. This one should do ya.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/128794/clevo-hd7970m-2048-120605
> 
> Also, get some new friends... sheesh...



Okay thank you, ehm do I flash that ROM via my usb-stick? with ATIflash?

Haha we aren't friends anymore, I called him out because the BIOS fix only was €150,- but he said that I can fuck off. 

I understand that it is my fault but that was a bit low from him


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 20, 2016)

Some nice friend was that....


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 20, 2016)

I see that flashing in DOS is one of the safest ways, do I just start up from usb stick with DOS?


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 20, 2016)

Jamie Legends said:


> I see that flashing in DOS is one of the safest ways, do I just start up from usb stick with DOS?


[Redacted because I'm dumb.]


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 20, 2016)

Papahyooie said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2850/nvflash-5-328-0-for-windows



It's fully usable for AMD cards? (just to be sure I don't fuck up)


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 20, 2016)

Jamie Legends said:


> It's fully usable for AMD cards? (just to be sure I don't fuck up)



Woops. No. Try this guide. 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/amd-ati-flashing-guide.212849/

Sorry about that.


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 20, 2016)

Guys I forgot something important! the GPU-Z!

here take a look, this doesn't look normal or is it because I disabled the driver/card in device manager?






When I try to backup the BIOS it says; BIOS reading not supported on this device


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 21, 2016)

Okay I figured it out, and here is my conclusion.

Version ATIFLASH: 4.17
CLEVO BIOS VERSION: 1.02.17

I downloaded the ROM from this site for my 7970M for Clevo models. Then installed Rufus, did a test drive for 1 round to check then  formatted the usb drive (without quick format) and FreeDOS.

I did all the files to the usb drive and restarted my laptop, then I putted the usb as first in the boot order. When I was in FreeDOS I did the following commands:

atiflash -i

It shows the GPU in slot 0 then I read rom 1000 and test: fail

Then I did the command atiflash -ai

It shows that my card has no vBIOS at all.

I was unsure what to do next so I just followed the guide as usual and tried to flash with the commands

atiflash -unlockrom 0

ROM UNLOCKED

atiflash -f -p 0 amdclevo.rom

It said  atiflash error 0fl01

Then I just CTRL ALT DEL because I don't want to fuck up my laptop and waiting for a reply from you guys.

Did I tried to installed the wrong ROM? are my named files to long for DOS?


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 21, 2016)

0fl01 is the error code for adapter not found, if I am correct. What is the name of the bios file you're trying to flash? 

It could be that the adapter is not in slot 0. What is the exact output when you run atiflash -i? 

The only fixes for this I'm finding online are to short pins on the card to remove write protection... don't want to go down that road unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 21, 2016)

I'll post a photo of the DOS in about a half an hour. ehm the original file name of the BIOS is 

Clevo.HD7970M.2048.120605.rom but I changed it to amdclevo.rom because a long name is not good for the DOS I read last time


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 21, 2016)

Yea you did right on renaming it. Get that screenshot and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 21, 2016)

Hey thanks in advance for your help, I've searched all over my college and forums but no one really knew what I was talking about.

This is the photo by the way






I've discovered also a problem in Windows 10, after i booted up because of a failed flash (could not read rom error). Windows 10 instant tried to download the driver for the card and everything freezes. This is a common issue with Win10, I fix that later.

Another question (sorry for all the questions xD) do I need to remove the driver completely before flashing the card?

EDIT: 

I tried it with the short file names and it gives me the same error. Actually no problem because there is no vbios to fuck up


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 21, 2016)

Disregard because I'm dumb.

So from what I'm seeing, it looks like that "failed to read rom" means that the BIOS is write protected. Try running the unlock command before running the flash command again. If that doesn't work... you may need to solder some wires to bypass write protection on the chip....

EDIT: actually try flashing adapter 1... I see that it is marked as a slave. Could be a remnant of the bad flash your buddy did.


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 21, 2016)

Okay I will try that, it's quite frustrating that Win10 instantly download the drivers when I boot. Even when I've disabled the auto driver update in ''Advanced settings'' from System

P.s he says adapter not found when I do 1 instead of 0


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> As far as I know, the BIOS and vBIOS in a laptop is just one BIOS...
> Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.



This. Using ATIFlash will not work it is not designed for these types of GPUs. The only time ATIflash or NVflash works with mobile GPUs is if the machine manufacturer implements it. In most cases it is as @P4-630 said. The vGPU bios is part of the main ROM. 

If it truly is a corruption of the vBIOS block you will need to flash the entire BIOS using the methods the manufacturer specifies on the products support page. In which case you are also stuck with the BIOS provided by the manufacturer because the GPUs will not take stock ROMs.

This is also why you are getting locked messages and cant flash. This information is not accessible via normal SPI means and is probably tied to the main BIOS.


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 21, 2016)

Listen to Solaris17... He knows what he's talking about lol. I hadn't thought of this, totally missed the post he quoted. 

Reflash the entire bios. Unfortunately, I can't find where you'd actually get that file... Maybe contact the manufacturer.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 21, 2016)

Complete Bios can be found here, this is the newest I found................

https://www.wimsbios.com/biosupdates/clevo/Clevo_P170EM

Flash instructions (just to compare with what you have done previously) are here...............

http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/clevo-bios-thread.416916/

Not sure if this will help but was worth a try!


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 22, 2016)

Okay I've send emails to my seller and Eurocom (clevo website is down for some reason for me so couldn't find their support)

I've linked this thread in the email and asked if it's possible to provide me the BIOS and information for my laptop.

I'm waiting for their response, if I read correctly then it means I must flash the P170EM BIOS that is compatible with my 7970m. I guess I have a unique problem xD

Thank you all for your help! And I will keep you guys informed how things are going

Greetz


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice!

I've recieved a well informed email

Here is the thing:

Hello Jamie.

You are missing 1 very important thing.

The PCIE command that switches it from the Intel to the AMD for flashing.

I have attached the default vbios and flash util for the card.

Please rename the file from .zif to .zip

Extract it to a bootable USB

Please flash it off a DOS boot like you have been doing, but run PX.bat.

The will auto run the PCIE command, and flash the card.

I totally not thought this would be a possible solution. I'm going to test it out tomorrow on college and keep you guys informed!


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 22, 2016)

Please please please PM @W1zzard to arrange for this to be uploaded to TPU
This Solution can and will be usefull to others


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 22, 2016)

You mean I provide the batch file and standard vBIOS? Yeah sure mate! I'm going to upload it tomorrow morning

I've send a PM with the information and a link to this thread, I'm home now so I'm going to try it now

EDIT: The flash was a succes but the drivers are doing difficult. That's more Windows 10's fault (auto driver update crap) so I'm going to download win7

Well I tried it again with Win10 and it says ''can't load detection program'' So the issue is not entirely fixed


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi there!

After a long night of fixing there may be or may be not a solution to this problem. I forgot some information, here are some new photos of the process.

At first he says succeeded!







Then after a reboot I checked if the vBIOS was really flashed. Then on the 2nd picture it still says no vBIOS.






Extra INFO: Someone mentioned that it may be also due to incompability between the BIOS and vBIOS.

EDIT 25/12


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 24, 2016)

Okay so I've done a clean install with Win7 x64. 

Here are my steps in order:

1. Installed clean Win7 x64
2. Installed the Intel chipset driver, sound (Realtek), USB, Cardreader, Hotkey, LAN and WLAN
3. I updated Windows 7 fully till there where no updates left.
4. Originally you should install the HD Graphics driver by now BUT I skipped it on purpose just to see how the laptop would react to it.
5. Then finally I went to AMD and downloaded the autodetect utility. It said ''your graphic card is ready'' well that went better than with Win10. Then after all the dowmnloading and installation it said ''restart'' and I rebooted
6. After the reboot there was no black screen BUT when I tried to open the AMD software it gives me an error.
7. Just to be sure I went to Device Manager and searched the 7970m, clicked on properties and it said ''Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)''






Then GPU-Z had some progress over Win10 because now I've installed Win7 it actually KNOWS my vBIOS!







Here I have a total summary, I've also the error Radeon Settings gave me and make a screenshot of my programs so you guys can see which drivers I installed. (sorry I'm bad with Paint)






Conclusion:

I've make some progress by installing a clean Win7, I'm now downloading the driver again to be sure the Display driver is included

I hope to hear what you guys think why Windows is giving me this kind of error?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 25, 2016)

Because that card is still broken.

You can try and rule some things out of course.

Install the AMD drivers FROM clevo after you reinstall windows.

Install directX redistributable.


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 25, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> Because that card is still broken.
> 
> You can try and rule some things out of course.
> 
> ...



1. I've installed the drivers from Eurocom/Clevo, still after the installation of AMD it succeeded but when rebooted it still gives a black screen with blinking cursor in the left upper corner (the already known issue)
2. Then after uninstalling everything with DDU I make the weird choice to go with a total other drivers. I downloaded the Unified Leshcat drivers. After the installation of the Unified drivers it seemed that everything worked. Even the Radeon Settings could display my card it the proper way. But my hopes flew away at the reboot the laptop gives a sign ''Radeon Settings has stopped working, recovering was succesfull'' and when I started Battle.net and wanted to play WoW. Then everything freezes and I got a bluescreen.
3. Then I tried reinstalling the drivers from Unified because I had really my hopes on that. I uninstalled everything with DDU in safe mode and reinstalled the drivers from Unified Leshcat. Again a bluescreen after starting Battle.net. 
4. So my conclusion is that the card isn't really dead ( it accept drivers) but it needs a really big push. I guess maybe should start baking the card in the oven xD (just kidding)
5. I'm providing the link that contains the Unified drivers for users that have the same (switchable graphics) option and maybe it will help them. Link: http://leshcatlabs.net/unifl-unified-leshcat-drivers/
6. I also tried the FN + F7 key combination but that did nothing.


Here are some screens:

Bluescreen:






Here is the well known black screen issue after reboot:






(do not panic he stands on a laptop cooler)


So I've made a list with possible further solution for me, I hope this thread has helped people or will help people. I try to give as much information as possible.

Here is my possible to do list

1. Rolling back Clevo BIOS to a earlier version. ( it is somewhere mentioned that can fix this problem)
2. Download a modded vBIOS, maybe it has still something to do with the vBIOS
3. Hardware issue, pull the card out and look for failures.
4. Heatgun/Oven on 385F, I really don't like this possible solution because well yeah it's unethical.
5. Download all the released drivers for this card and see if one works
6. Pull the card out, throw it to Santa and hope he throws a 1070 back.

Despite all the problems after the failed flash, I've learned much more that I expected from you guys! I've learned how to properly flash a card. I learned how to flash a BIOS. So even if the card would be totally bricked I'm still happy I learned all these new things and got more information about the problem. 

I've also learned to never ever buy an AMD card or a laptop with an AMD card. Maybe they give the bang for the buck but these driver issues is getting me crazy, I never had any issues in the past 5 years with my nvidia cards and those also had switchable graphics options with Intel.

And last but not least, I hope you guys can still help me, any idea is welcome because I still not giving up on this card till I'm sure it's bricked.

HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 25, 2016)

No the card really is dead. This is not a driver problem. You seem to be under the assumption that because the laptop gets display and because you were able to flash it once that the laptops primary issue is that it cannot take device drivers.

Let me try to be clear. The card does not function.

The BIOS flash did not go properly, even after flashing the secondary ROM did not take. You can literally see that in the picture. This is probably because your friend "Tried overclocking it." It looks like he damaged the ROM or attempted to write a data stream that was too large for the space. This is NOT a normal VGA bios.

I think the big problem is that you don't understand how this subsystem works, or why they are different. That is fine. You should however make an attempt to listen to the people attempting to help you. 

The card is not working. There's NOTHING wrong with the drivers. You have installed what 5 or so versions? Do you really think AMD incorrectly coded ALL of those revisions and pushed them to the public? The drivers re not functioning correctly because communication with the physical device is malfunctioning.

In my opinion you should send it to a repair center. Try contacting Clevo again. To be completely candid any other possible steps to fix it would I fear be far too advanced for you to perform on your own.

Since someone at Clevo seemed to understand the issue and the laptop does have basic video output, I recommend sending the unit in before it stops displaying totally from further attempts to correct it. Furthermore understand the display you are getting now is likely being provided by the internal intel chip since that unit appears to have switchable graphics and is controlled by the main BIOS block and not the extended GPU block reserved for the add-on card. Which by all means the AMD card is in fact already beyond what you have the skill to do.


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 25, 2016)

Have you flashes the entire laptop's BIOS yet? (I may have missed that part.) Don't start baking things until you've tried that. From the circumstances, I doubt there's any reason to start baking things until the extreme last resort, as I doubt it's a hardware issue.


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 25, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> No the card really is dead. This is not a driver problem. You seem to be under the assumption that because the laptop gets display and because you were able to flash it once that the laptops primary issue is that it cannot take device drivers.
> 
> Let me try to be clear. The card does not function.
> 
> ...



Oh haha well I tried everything that is in my power so I guess it's better for the laptop to send it for repair.

Still I thank you for the help and information, I'm still learning!

But still remains a question, how does it come that the modified drivers seemed to worked for a bit?

And if I buy an other card (for example the 970m) then that card just works when I insert it? (Maybe some bios updates but nothing more?)

Greetz


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 25, 2016)

Have you tried updating the laptop's main BIOS?


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 25, 2016)

Papahyooie said:


> Have you tried updating the laptop's main BIOS?



I believe I've the last BIOS (1.02.17) if there is a new BIOS then I would be happy to flash it. But as I recall Clevo don't update their BIOS for these laptops anymore.

And Solaris you talk about 2 Roms, are there 2 kind of BIOS in the card?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 25, 2016)

Read my signature.


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 25, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> Read my signature.



Latest driver did not the trick, don't know if I'll send it because the laptop is already 3 years old so it probably would be better just to buy a new gpu or laptop.

EDIT: if I knew that before he tried to flash it then there would be no problem now xD


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 26, 2016)

Jamie Legends said:


> I believe I've the last BIOS (1.02.17) if there is a new BIOS then I would be happy to flash it. But as I recall Clevo don't update their BIOS for these laptops anymore.
> 
> And Solaris you talk about 2 Roms, are there 2 kind of BIOS in the card?



As solaris said, it is probably the case that the BIOS for the video card is contained in the main BIOS. Reflash your main BIOS with the newest version (even if you already have the newest version) and see if that does the trick.


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 26, 2016)

Papahyooie said:


> As solaris said, it is probably the case that the BIOS for the video card is contained in the main BIOS. Reflash your main BIOS with the newest version (even if you already have the newest version) and see if that does the trick.



Okay then I will try that and if that doesn't work I'll just use intel graphics for everything, save some money and build a pc.


----------



## Davehillbo (Dec 26, 2016)

Huh. I always had problems installing the 7970m on my p170em. Never had a bios issue, but ive had driver issues, and you have to install them in a certain way.

Windows 10:
Before you do ANYTHING, install the latest 7970m drivers from AMD.com, then run windows updates, they will install the latest version of the Intel HD driver. This always works for me, otherwise I get lockups.

Hope this helps for you.


----------



## Davehillbo (Dec 26, 2016)

Oh and btw, if you do need a bios dump of my card, give me a shout.


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 26, 2016)

Davehillbo said:


> Huh. I always had problems installing the 7970m on my p170em. Never had a bios issue, but ive had driver issues, and you have to install them in a certain way.
> 
> Windows 10:
> Before you do ANYTHING, install the latest 7970m drivers from AMD.com, then run windows updates, they will install the latest version of the Intel HD driver. This always works for me, otherwise I get lockups.
> ...



With lockups you mean a black screen or freeze? Well the funny thing is I had Win10 but had already a lockup after 2 min because it persist to download the amd drivers. I already disabled auto driver download in Advanced System Settings but that wouldn't help because Stubborn10 goes install the graphic driver anyway. 

I'm on Win7 now and not going to change it anymore, I guess my card is more f*cked up than yours. Clevo or amd did a pretty wasted job in the past years with their wonderful enduro laptops. I believe nvidia handles it much better.

And thanks I'll try flashing bios and vbios again and then download latest drivers. Report back when it's done


----------



## Davehillbo (Dec 26, 2016)

Basically, if you let windows download the 7970m and intel gfx before manual install of latest amd drivers, the laptop would just lock, no bluescreen or anything, complete lock. I would personally try win10 again, I have 0 problems with enduro on my games, seems to work perfectly well!


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 26, 2016)

Davehillbo said:


> Basically, if you let windows download the 7970m and intel gfx before manual install of latest amd drivers, the laptop would just lock, no bluescreen or anything, complete lock. I would personally try win10 again, I have 0 problems with enduro on my games, seems to work perfectly well!



Hmm I've not tried that yet, but still my problem is a bit different than yours I think. Someone tried to flash my card or overclock to be exactly and apparently he screwed up the BIOS and vBIOS. the repair company could only repair my bios but they didn't know how to handle the amd card. that is on my own they said

And as Solaris said, The problem is probably above my paycheck so I'll try the bios flash but if that doesn't help then I just going to leave it as it is. (or just bake that thing because it's already dead)


----------



## Davehillbo (Dec 26, 2016)

Jamie Legends said:


> Hmm I've not tried that yet, but still my problem is a bit different than yours I think. Someone tried to flash my card or overclock to be exactly and apparently he screwed up the BIOS and vBIOS. the repair company could only repair my bios but they didn't know how to handle the amd card. that is on my own they said



I can send you my vbios , its the original clevo one and works perfectly, it should flash no problem.


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 26, 2016)

Davehillbo said:


> I can send you my vbios , its the original clevo one and works perfectly, it should flash no problem.



Well that could maaay be the issue because they totally flashed an other bios than before, I had American Megatrends as logo and now I've Intel Style Note (<< maybe important info)

From which manufacturer do you the bios have, if it's Sagar I doubt it fits on my laptop. (Read somewhere that you can't flash Sagar bios on normal clevo

@Solaris17  mentioned something about the BIOS that is important and I missed it somehow, he said ''If it truly is a corruption of the vBIOS block you will need to flash the entire BIOS using the methods the manufacturer specifies on the products support page. In which case you are also stuck with the BIOS provided by the manufacturer because the GPUs will not take stock ROMs''

If I read correctly that means I need a bios that is not stock? English is not my main language so sometimes I get things wrong

EDIT: After a good search on Google I found my reseller that has the BIOS (my reseller is BTO/Xnotebooks) so maybe is it a good idea to flash that BIOS. plus I found out that they also have all the drivers sorted, how did I missed this xD. I feel like I'm getting close to a possible solution.

I already emailed them with the info and my problem

Link: https://www.btodownloads.nl/index.php?dir=Notebooks (Drivers)/1. VORIGE MODELLEN - PREVIOUS MODELS/17CL46 - 17CL47 (P170EM)/17CL46 (P170EM) BIOS + EC/


----------



## Davehillbo (Dec 26, 2016)

My system bios is Prema v2 bios mod, excellent bios with all the trimmings. 
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/adac8 shows my vbios details.

The Prema bios mod link is: https://biosmods.wordpress.com/p170em/

Let me know how you get on, add me to facebook if you wish (David Peach-Hill), we can swap ideas.

David.


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 26, 2016)

Davehillbo said:


> My system bios is Prema v2 bios mod, excellent bios with all the trimmings.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/adac8 shows my vbios details.
> 
> The Prema bios mod link is: https://biosmods.wordpress.com/p170em/
> ...





So you have a modded bios for the p170em?
Oh you have vBIOS 018? I have 024 btw


----------



## Davehillbo (Dec 26, 2016)

Yes the bios is a modded bios for the p170em, I really recommend it, ads quite a few features (including overclocking for 3730qm and above).
The 018vbios works perfectly for me, I have not seen a need to update it, not sure what the 024 brings to the table.

David.


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 26, 2016)

Davehillbo said:


> Yes the bios is a modded bios for the p170em, I really recommend it, ads quite a few features (including overclocking for 3730qm and above).
> The 018vbios works perfectly for me, I have not seen a need to update it, not sure what the 024 brings to the table.
> 
> David.



Well I just downloaded 024 because that's the bios that Eurocom gave me in my email. Don't know what features it has because well yeah can't use the card xD

I first download the BIOS from my reseller and if that doens't work then I download the BIOS from Premamod. Report back when I finished! Happy holidays

EDIT: @Davehillbo @Papahyooie In the readme file from BTO they give the following instructions:



1. Make sure plugin AC adaptor.
2. Run MeSet.EXE under pure DOS, the system will auto cold boot.
3. Run FlashMe.bat under pure DOS.
4. The system display flash complete message after flash success.
5. Press power button override 4 seconds, and then re-plugin AC adaptor

Do I need to remove my battery? because it says ''re-plugin AC''
And do I need to set the BIOS to first usb boot order?

And they mentioned a warning:

IMPORTANT INFORMATION BEFORE YOU UPDATE YOUR BIOS!

During the BIOS update always remember to have
the laptop connected to a working
AC-adapter/Powersupply during the whole process.
Resetting bios settings to default before the
update is CRITICAL to avoid any issues during
flashing.

so resetting to defaults is also a must


----------



## Davehillbo (Dec 26, 2016)

I didn't remove my battery, I don't think I even unplugged AC lol.

What version did you download?

in the insturctions I got were these:
HOW-TO: - Connect your Power Supply, boot from USB, type "step1" and hit "Enter".
          (The system will auto-reboot.)
        - Type "step2" hit "Enter" and follow on screen instructions.
        - Be Happy & Enjoy 

Did you download this version?
https://mega.co.nz/#!mdclnIgS!eDepkFOt-WQAA0OAM-hlvjg8K8B2WEL-B_H7uTdcdiI


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 26, 2016)

Davehillbo said:


> I didn't remove my battery, I don't think I even unplugged AC lol.
> 
> What version did you download?
> 
> ...



Haha that is an easy flash xD, I didn't have the time yet to flash (christmas family stuff etc.) I'll flash it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Davehillbo (Dec 26, 2016)

when you do step 1, the PC will just reboot, then go back into DOS and do step2, all will be well


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 26, 2016)

Well the BIOS flash worked so I'm going to check if the VGA works. I've flashed the Clevo BIOS from BTO reseller, the version is 1.02.17 and EC/KBC is 1.02.12

If that's not it then I flash the Premamod bios and if that doesn't the trick I'll let it rest and give up


----------



## Davehillbo (Dec 26, 2016)

try flash my VGA bios, I know it works


----------



## Jamie Legends (Dec 26, 2016)

Davehillbo said:


> try flash my VGA bios, I know it works



Well I have a higher vBIOS so don't know if downgrading is possible?

EDIT: apparently I've tried to flash the vBIOS for a Clevo P370EM sooo maybe that was wrong


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 27, 2016)

Don't worry about flashing the vBIOS. Just flash the main BIOS, then test and see if everything works.


----------



## Jamie Legends (Jan 1, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> Don't worry about flashing the vBIOS. Just flash the main BIOS, then test and see if everything works.



Flashing the main BIOS didn't solve the problem, atiflash still thinks there is no vBIOS on my card. So I guess the card doesn't accept flasing.

EDIT: Someone soldered the chip of my card and flashed a bios on it via a programmer, im going to flash Premamod on the laptop but cant find the download for the BIOS

EDIT2: Premamod was succesful but now even the modified drivers don't want to install, and what is the benefit of the premamod bios? I don't see extra settings or someting for my card


----------



## Davehillbo (Jan 3, 2017)

I never used a modified bios for the 7970, just use standard latest from amd.


----------



## Jamie Legends (Jan 3, 2017)

Davehillbo said:


> I never used a modified bios for the 7970, just use standard latest from amd.



I didnt mean modified vbios but the modified drivers from Unified


----------



## Davehillbo (Jan 3, 2017)

I never used modified drivers either.


----------



## Jamie Legends (Jan 6, 2017)

okay, I don't know what benefit Premamod gives me because there are no extra features on it for me. How does Premamod works?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 6, 2017)

This is a AMD 7970M graphics Card





There is no Bios on this Card
the bios for this card is a Subsection of The Laptop motherboard Bios (*EMBEDDED*)
If you have Restored the mainboard Bios FROM YOUR OEM SUPPLIER and card does not work   then the card is FUCKED
No Bios from AMD is going to Work
ONLY a CLEVO BIOS will WORK
That is the Way it is for Laptops

Donkey stick Beat horse led to water forcing it to drink


----------



## Jamie Legends (Jan 7, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> This is a AMD 7970M graphics Card
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay haha, then I assume the card is just hardware defect. How about I buy the same card from a reseller (new of course)? Do I encounter the same problem or is it then fine because it's a new card


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 7, 2017)

If and i Say "IF" you have Restored the Original Motherboard Bios which includes the OEM Graphics Card BIOS.
You fit A Replacement New Card.
Then load the OEM Drivers and
1. It works  ( Problem Solved ).
2. it  Does not Work ( your so called Mate and perhaps you in an attempt to sort out the problem have damaged something Else ),

Then Its Time to Send it to a Recognized and Authorized Service Center for Repair


Jamie Legends said:


> EDIT: Someone soldered the chip of my card and flashed a bios on it via a programmer, im going to flash Premamod on the laptop but cant find the download for the BIOS



If the Above is true   then your Card is Borked / useless / Landfill / a dead cuckoo egg

 or just accept its Failure >>> use the onboard graphics (intel)
Bin it and Buy a Replacment Laptop


----------



## alucasa (Jan 7, 2017)

This thread feels like beating a dead horse over, over, and over.


----------



## Jamie Legends (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm going to buy the new card I think. I've restored the original BIOS


I've looked on HardwareINFO and it says this:

-1 MBytes of GDDR5 SDRAM

That means probably the memory banks are bricked and I'm replacing the card.


----------



## Jamie Legends (Feb 10, 2017)

I've bought a new card, its the 7970M so the same card. On Windows 7 it works like a charm but I've some problems with Win10.

At win10 everytime when I want to install the amd driver, windows locks up/ freeze at "Installing amd display driver"

I've however first installed all the other drivers before I tried to install the amd driver.

I'm dualbooting Win10 and 7. I use 7 for gaming and 10 for college but I need my card to work on 10 because I cant graphic design on a intel 4000 graphics.

Someone mentioned that maybe PremaMod BIOS will solve the problem. I'm now on my stock BIOS from BTO.

I guess maybe it's because of the anniversary update but that's just a guess.

For the rest the card works like a charm!!


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 10, 2017)

Jamie Legends said:


> I've bought a new card, its the 7970M so the same card. On Windows 7 it works like a charm but I've some problems with Win10.


You got a new Card and it works like it should



Jamie Legends said:


> For the rest the card works like a charm!!



And now you 


Jamie Legends said:


> Someone mentioned that maybe PremaMod BIOS will solve the problem. I'm now on my stock BIOS from BTO



Have you considered how things got Screwed up last time just Settle for a working system and Card otherwise

Take note of below post


alucasa said:


> This thread feels like beating a dead horse over, over, and over.


----------



## Jamie Legends (Feb 10, 2017)

I was only curious if the card can work properly on Windows 10, if it's not possible then I just use it as it is no problem.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Jamie Legends said:


> I was only curious if the card can work properly on Windows 10, if it's not possible then I just use it as it is no problem.



Ask the laptop manufacturer and go to AMD forums and ask there. Otherwise don't screw your card up this time and don't fix what is not broken. Use Windows 7.

You are now warned, if you screw up your card you are stupid.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 10, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> You are now warned, if you screw up your card you are stupid.



AND IF YOU LET YOUR MATE SCREW UP THIS CARD.......................................YOU WIN THE HOMER SIMPSON BREEDING AWARD


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 10, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> AND IF YOU LET YOUR MATE SCREW UP THIS CARD.......................................YOU WIN THE HOMER SIMPSON BREEDING AWARD



Philip J. Fry award lol


----------

